# Affordable dog food?



## JackieK (May 17, 2014)

Okay so maybe "affordable" wouldn't be the best word for what I'm looking for--I don't think there's such thing as affordable for my circumstance! I am looking for a fish based kibble with no potato, sweet or white. Grain is okay, although grain free is preferable. So far I know of:

California Natural Salmon Meal and Peas
Holistic Select Anchovy & Sardine and Salmon Meal
NutriSource Seafood Select
Zignature Trout and Salmon

The issue with these is that they cost my left arm...Does anyone know of cheaper alternatives that will be just as "good"?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ProPlan Sensitive Skin & Stomach might just fit your bill...
Sensitive Skin & Stomach - Dry Dog Food - SELECT - Purina® Pro Plan®


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

JackieK said:


> Okay so maybe "affordable" wouldn't be the best word for what I'm looking for--I don't think there's such thing as affordable for my circumstance! I am looking for a fish based kibble with no potato, sweet or white. Grain is okay, although grain free is preferable. So far I know of:
> 
> California Natural Salmon Meal and Peas
> Holistic Select Anchovy & Sardine and Salmon Meal
> ...


Farmina Wild Cod is the best one. Not sure where you live. Chewy.com is out of stock but DogFoodDirect.com in Minnesota has it.

Single Animal Protein Wild Cod & Ancestral Grain Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Natures Variety Instinct Salmon 
Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Dog Food - Salmon | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> ProPlan Sensitive Skin & Stomach might just fit your bill...
> Sensitive Skin & Stomach - Dry Dog Food - SELECT - Purina® Pro Plan®



I feed my two Goldens the PPP SSS, they've been eating it for three years now and doing extremely well on it. I switched them to this after trying several other more expensive brands which did not work for them. They both have sensitive stomachs. 

You will find that some dogs do extremely well on a certain and formula, while other dogs will not. I suggest you try a few brands, find out which one your dog likes, does well on and is within your price range. 

Here is what it contains-

SELECT™ ADULT SENSITIVE SKIN & STOMACH FORMULA
Nutrient-rich salmon is the first ingredient and a primary source of protein
Rice and oat meal are easily digestible and gentle on the digestive system
Made without corn, wheat or soy, or artificial colors or flavors
Omega-6 fatty acids and zinc help nourish skin and promote a healthy coat
Rich in antioxidants to help promote a healthy immune system


----------



## JackieK (May 17, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions! Unfortunately, I don't have any of those nearby except for NV Salmon which is off the wall expensive ($70 for a 28lb bag) so I'll have to browse around online.


----------

